# Octopus Confit



## cookwithlove (Sep 17, 2006)

Anyone willing to share how to do a Octopus Confit?


----------



## entropy (Nov 11, 2006)

This is what I used to do with baby octopus. Clean them, of course, (removal of the eye and so forth, I assume you already know how to do this??) The octopus would then be cooked in a court-boullion(onion, celery, carrot, bay leaves, peppercorns, water etc..). Instead of white wine, use red wine. Cook octopus covered under cloth, (so that they stay immersed in liquid,) until its very tender, but not falling apart; this can take a long time, but it needs to be done properly or the octopus will be terribly rubbery. Anyway, after the octopus is cooked, remove them from the liquid and cool them. After they are completely cooled, cover them in blended oil (mixture of veg oil and olive.) As for serving them, I like to drain them off, let them sit in a little balsamic and then grill them. Very tasty with salads. Hope this helps...


----------



## cookwithlove (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing entropy!


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Cook the octopus in salted lemon water until almost tender, Then place the polpi in to the recepticle you want to store it in, pour some strained cooking liquid on top and completely cover with olive oil, Place in a 225 degree oved for 4 hours and remove , cool, refrigerate. Enjoy anytime you want and make sure to use a sterile utensil to remove meat and remelt the oil to cover the removal opening.:chef:


----------



## cookwithlove (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks ma, can I throw in whole garlic or some fresh thyme or rosemary as well?


----------

